# New Grinder.. Not too big! £700 to spend!



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi folks,

I'm just about to take delivery of a new espresso machine and i'm looking at upgrading my Eureka Mignon Grinder too.

I love the looks of the Mignon and ideally i'm looking for something with bigger burrs which is easy on the eye and wont take up a huge slice of real estate in the kitchen! I want the best grinder i can get for £700 -£800.

So far i'm considering the Eureka Zenith or Mazzer Mini.

Quite open to buying secondhand but i'm not really sure which machines fit my criteria.

Thanks in Advance.

Nick


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eureka 75E on special offer at Bella Barista. Very good price plus it has Titanium burrs as opposed to steel burrs. You will not get a better deal! MAzzer Mini is not much of an upgrade from a Mignon........howls of derision expected but the truth hurts!

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-olympus-75e-espresso-grinder.html


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Agree - I have the 75e - but the 75e is quite big still so check dimensions!


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

There's a second hand (mint) Royal with Auber timer floating around in the for sale section.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, Couldn't locate that Royal. Might have done a man look though.

That Eureka is very tempting at that price. Size doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep Royals are here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26973 http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26848


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Cor blimey! thanks!

Will do some swotting up on these options.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ones a doser, one is grind on demand.......which do you think you would prefer?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

both are grind on demand, one is dosered and one is doserless, one has more leeway in the price. I do know of an immaculate 2014 mazzer major that will be in the for sale thread soon for around £450 (not mine)


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

I've only ever owned one grinder so im not that familiar with the terminology.

But would prefer to grind on demand. Not sure of the pros and cons of doser vs doserless to be honest.

The Mazzer major would be under budget which would be good.

I'll have to try and do a comparison of these Grinders.

thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

theothernickh said:


> I've only ever owned one grinder so im not that familiar with the terminology.
> 
> But would prefer to grind on demand. Not sure of the pros and cons of doser vs doserless to be honest.
> 
> ...


A doser can help with distribution by killing clumps but the 75e doesn't seem to clump.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

There's a spreadsheet floating around the forum somewhere, and the Major did very well on it iirc. Forget the mini mentioned, they look nice but opinions are its not much of an upgrade. Majors aren't overbearing on kitchen real estate, and with a few mods are great at single dosing (cocktail shaker 'mouse' mod and clean sweep). Practically zero retention I've found as well.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

theothernickh said:


> *which is easy on the eye and* *wont take up a huge slice of real estate in the kitchen*!
> 
> Nick





coffeechap said:


> I do know of an immaculate 2014 mazzer major that will be in the for sale thread soon for around £450 (not mine)


Does a mazzer major meet the aforementioned requirements?


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Perhaps if I extend the house!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Does a mazzer major meet the aforementioned requirements?
> 
> View attachment 17439


It does if you don't use that ridiculous hopper, most will use a micro hopper or a lens hood, whereby it is a smaller grinder than the 75e


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

My Major is still for sale.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Tewdric said:


> My Major is still for sale.


thanks.. I'll take a look at that.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Woke up with grinders on my mind!

What I'm thinking at the moment is that once I get this I don't want to be upgrading again for a long time.

the mazzer major looks great value used but I'm not sure how all these grinders mentioned so far compare but I'm leaning towards the Olympus 75e as it comes with guarantees and is on offer. I also spotted a grinder called the Caedo 37s which is also on offer, is very compact and seems to get very good reviews. This is way more than I envisioned spending but might be worth it?

The Ceado would be double what I've spent on my espresso machine but I'm beginning to see the sense in it!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

These were the two I was looking at. Both good choices. There was a group buy on the Ceado a while back so a few people can share their view - what's the price on that now?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't spend over a grand on the Ceado when they're nearer £800* in Europe. I also don't get why it's over £300 more than the 75e? Anyone know what more the Ceado gives you over the 75e - besides a few extra mm on the burrs?

*http://m.ebay.de/itm/CEADO-E37S-Direkt-Kaffeemuehle-Espressomuehle-grind-on-demand-Schwarz-/321888738400?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh and the Ceado is out of stock on BB I think?


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

The Ceado is £1069 on BB but yes just noticed... out of stock. Doh!

cheaper on eBay but not sure about the practicality of warranties if bought from Italy?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is 900 on café Italia and seem to recall they have some arrangement with Ferrari Espresso in Wales? Frank at Ferrari is a top man!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just been looking for the comparison pdf on grinders and can't find it. Not sure but I think @Glenn posted it up?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Can also consider the Olympus 75E form elektros.it the service from them is great too though if fault develops you would need to diagnose and fix yourself with help from them providing support and parts...

http://elektros.it/it/en/coffee_grinder_eureka/macinacaffe-eureka-olympus-75-e-nero.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

stevenh said:


> Can also consider the Olympus 75E form elektros.it the service from them is great too though if fault develops you would need to diagnose and fix yourself with help from them providing support and parts...
> 
> http://elektros.it/it/en/coffee_grinder_eureka/macinacaffe-eureka-olympus-75-e-nero.html


That has steel burrs where as the BB one has Titanium...theres an extra £120 and when you factor in the warranty...is there any point?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Just another option to consider...

Titanium burrs are nice to have but may not be necessary...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How about a factory fitted plug? And when you try and move your steel burr grinder on, the burrs will make a difference on here, but, I take your point


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

My Compak K10 PB is also still available ...............

here ....... FOR SALE: Compak K10 PB - £700 + shipping

Regards

Eric


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like a fabulous grinder Eric. I was looking at the k8 earlier.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been thinking that the most important thing is that the grinder is small(ish) and can grind on demand. Meaning that I can use a small hopper and don't have to keep a lot of beans piled up as I'm not making much coffee during weekdays when I'm at work.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Was it this one @Rhys ?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grinders.htm


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

I've decided I want a caedo 37s. Probably new but if anyone has one they want part with drop me a line!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Was it this one @Rhys ?
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grinders.htm


No, it was set up as a spreadsheet and there were more listed. Similar though.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

theothernickh said:


> I've decided I want a caedo 37s. Probably new but if anyone has one they want part with drop me a line!


May be worth posting in the wanted section, recently two HG Ones have been found that way, which I never would have guessed would be available...


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Jens probably does the best deal on the e37s. It might be worth checking with coffeechap on it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Doozerless said:


> Jens probably does the best deal on the e37s. It might be worth checking with coffeechap on it.


Good shout that.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Rhys said:


> There's a spreadsheet floating around the forum somewhere, and the Major did very well on it iirc. Forget the mini mentioned, they look nice but opinions are its not much of an upgrade. Majors aren't overbearing on kitchen real estate, and with a few mods are great at single dosing (cocktail shaker 'mouse' mod and clean sweep). Practically zero retention I've found as well.


Was it this one: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

risky said:


> Was it this one: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


That's the one, where was it?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Rhys said:


> That's the one, where was it?


Came across it while reading an old thread.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino (Cunill) Luxomatic on demand grinder £500 delivered..............very very quiet grinder!!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

theothernickh said:


> I've decided I want a caedo 37s. Probably new but if anyone has one they want part with drop me a line!


 @DoubleShot was advertising his Ceado 37 a while ago. Earlier model than the "s" but same compact footprint and a bargain compared to new price.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Footprint wise there's not that much difference in the high end grinders. But all are significantly bigger than the minion.

Sometimes it's worth thinking about the space around the grinder you'll need to because even though the mythos is big in reality it can be tucked away meaning it doesn't seem so big and I'd be as bold as to say it 'looks' smaller than a major for example.

Ceado units are tidy, and are smaller than an SJ. So I'd guess that's the right fit for you


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I am on a similar dilemma myself. Would love to have the Ceado e37s, nice, compact, quiet, but according to DavecUK's review the retention is somewhat around 5-7g which you would then need to purge every time. Not a big deal for some of us, but for me, as I make one cup in the morning and at the weekend an extra cup in the afternoon, it is quite a lot of coffee thrown away. If I could fit anything, I would get an Eureka Zenith or Olympus. But I can't. So I am considering giving a go to the ECM 64-s Automatik or the new Profitec t64, which is really compact yet powerful, and the retention is very low, around 1g. But there not many of those around, so I am quite hesitant. Decisions decisions....


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

75E all the way. Did a taste test at Bella Barista & it beat my Mazzer SJ & 65E in the cup. Retention is low & you don't need a shed load of beans in the hopper for it to work. The Mythos Titanium Burrs are the icing on the cake, producing lovely fluffy grains which translate to superb results in the cup.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Echoing comments directly above and also Callums comments couple of posts back, as am now in the position of running a Mythos and a 65e at the same time with the same beans:

65e with short hopper just fits under our 45cm kitchen cupboards (with felt sliders on the feet)> Mythos does not, not even with the newly purchased short hopper ( oh, how very very ouch...). It does however sit on the worktop fine and in a bit of dead area so not taking up any more realistic footprint than the 65e would in the same position.

65e takes about 9 seconds on Foundry rocko to dispense 18.5g> Mythos 3.3 seconds ( IF speed is important to you)

65e 64mm burrs > Mythos 75mm burrs which the olympus 75e utilises when bought from BB

65e does not require huge amounts of beans to keep stable output> Mythos...early days but my personal view is that may require a bit of weight / more beans than the 65e to be super stable, so maybe 75e woudl be more stable.

Brand new huge difference in price between the two and even the 75e, however 75e looks to be a good price with the mythos burrs and short hopper from BB with the long warranty that goes with it.

Shot taste: Not as huge a difference as you might expect however 75mm burrs in the mythos much smoother to my tastebuds than the 65e's ( Sarah also agrees).

New vs second hand, only you can decide if this is important to you.

65e has been a cracking grinder for us having stepped up from a Rocky and so easy to clean as would be a 75e (as is the mythos, to be fair).

Best bet, let your tastebuds decide, if you able to visit BB they have both a 65e and 75e on the bench one being under your budget and one just over, assuming you want a new grinder over 2nd hand. 2nd hand options have been mentioned above such as the E37 in the for sale section (leaves a lot of spare money for quality beans)

Just my tuppence worth and wish you all the best in your search.

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I really like the ease of use of the 65e and am tempted by the 75e on the basis it takes up the same space and would be the same to use but taste even better.

About the 75e, I presume this is also adjustable in 0.1" increments? If it grinds faster (which I assume it would, based on your Mythos figures), presumably that makes it harder to get exact grind weight. (Typical 65E grind time 18g @ 10", so minimum increments 0.18g @ 0.1"; this means if a 75e grinds at 3x the speed then it's only going to be adjustable in half-gram chunks, no? )


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Very few OD grinders are ultra precise in the Time Setting = Weight. I adjust time settings, by trail error, until I get the nearest to 18gram, achieving + - 0.5 gram most of the time. The results in the cup are bang on.


----------

